# Need bottle storage ideas for closet



## thecrewking (Mar 16, 2015)

Looking for a DIY bottle storage project that's simple and to the point. I've looked at the forum a bit but wondering if anyone's done something similar or comparable? Thanks for any ideas. 

Here's the space I have to store my bottles.


----------



## Arne (Mar 16, 2015)

If you are not looking for fancy, Lon (from skeeter pee.com) used some old pallets for wine racks. You would have to cut them to fit the closet. Easy, cheap, not very pretty. Or a fellow could custom build shelves or racks. Lots more work, probably could fit more bottles in. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 16, 2015)

I would simply do tilt back shelves. The width & depth of the closet and what material you use for the shelving would determine the shelf spacing. Maybe 3/4" plywood would allow for 2 or more rows of bottles. Reinforced shelving would allow for more rows to be held and less shelving to be fabricated.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 16, 2015)

Throw one of the Seville Wine racks in it. Done.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 16, 2015)

Crew, what is the function of the pipe in the rear of the closet? Is that pipe something to which you would need access? You may need to consider that when considering to go with either temporary or permanent shelving.


----------



## 2020steve (Mar 16, 2015)

Milk crates are a wine makers friend, they hold carboys safely, empty bottles, and storage for aging. They stack great on their side with a small stick under the front edge.


----------



## thecrewking (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the ideas. We move into the house in a couple weeks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 18, 2015)

Rocky said:


> Crew, what is the function of the pipe in the rear of the closet? Is that pipe something to which you would need access? You may need to consider that when considering to go with either temporary or permanent shelving.



Looks like its going into a sump pump well. Hopefully, you never need to access it. Just keep in mind that you may have to, should you decide to build something permanent. You want to be able to get in there.

Congrats on the new place, CrewKing!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 18, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks like its going into a sump pump well. Hopefully, you never need to access it. Just keep in mind that you may have to, should you decide to build something permanent. You want to be able to get in there.
> 
> Congrats on the new place, CrewKing!



nice catch Jim !!


----------



## heatherd (Mar 18, 2015)

Saw a cool modular one called storvino
http://vinogrotto.com/product/storv...CugM0XBHGAqCwWeIbbJiFEmNOtZAWXBTk2hoC8N_w_wcB
http://vinogrotto.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/WE-632-16-09_001.jpg 

You might also be able to get metro wine shelves with wheels. They have shelves designed for wine storage. Container Store sells them, as well as food service supply stores.


----------

